# Hinterrad/Bremse rutscht



## Merlin06 (12. September 2012)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem. 

Und zwar rutscht meine Bremse bzw. das Hinterrad durch wenn ich zb. beim hochspringen auf ein Hindernis mit dem Hinterrad nicht komplett bis auf das Hindernis hoch kommen (Hinterrad steht ca. halb auf der Kante). Wenn ich dann versuche nochmals nach vorne oben zu Springen rutscht das Rad /Bremse des öfteren durch. 

Auch passiert dies wenn man zb. bei Hinterrad hüpfen/rollen etwas zu weit nach hinten kommt . Wenn ich mir so anschau, wo ander so dran springen sollte das glaube ich nicht passieren

Bremse ist eine Hs33 mit ZHI Booster, *Bremsbeläge Rockpads Magura - grün* (Belag ist ca 3/4 und nochmal Plan geschliffen) , Felge hab ich jetzt frisch geflext (mittel stark würd ich sagen) . Nach schleifen der Beläge , richtig eingestellt und frischer Flexung  ist es etwas besser aber könnte noch besser sein. Handkraft denke ich reicht voll aus.

Bringen andere Belage vieleicht besserung? Hab schon die Suche bemüht. Aber richtig schlau bin ich da nicht geworden, einige Beläge kann man wohl auch schon nicht mehr Kaufen die dort empfohlen wurden.

Wie sind die  Heat Sink blau , Coust Pads Beläge oder blaue Rockpads z.b. vom Trialmarkt . 

Oder liegt das Problem vieleicht doch wo anders?

MfG Jens


----------



## Sherco (12. September 2012)

Das Problem liegt bei den Belägen, die sind einfach zu weich. Ich kann gelbe Heatsinks empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (12. September 2012)

Ich denke was man bei der Sache auch nicht vernachlässigen darf ist wo sich beim Auftreffen auf die Kante dein Körper befindet. Ist dein Körper schon wieder Richtung hinten unten unterwegs, werden sich auch deine Beläge schwer tun das Rad zu halten. Bist du aber schon mit deinem Körper schon fast oben, und hast auch noch genug Schwung vorwärts kann dein Rad halb hinter der Kante auch noch gut halten. 
Ich selbst merke auch dass mein Rad einfach durchrutscht wenn ich mit ner blöden Körperhaltung auf die Kante treffe. Auch wenn mein Setup ansonsten bombig funktioniert.
Also ich würde in dem Fall empfehlen an der Technik und nicht am Material zu feilen.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Merlin06 (12. September 2012)

Also härtere Beläge = weniger durchrutschen? Weil sich der Belag weg schiebt?! Sind die gelben oder die coust Beläge besser? Macht die Aluversion Sinn, der Träger wäre ja steifer


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. September 2012)

Eigentlich halten Beläge besser, je weicher sie sind. Ich würde allerdings auch eher auf eine falsche Fahrtechnik tippen. Der Grad zwischen Durchrutsch an der Kante und kontrolliertem Halten beträgt nur wenige Gramm zu viel Körpergewicht in der falschen Position.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. September 2012)

Das Bremsensetup für dch zu finden ist eine kleine Wissenschaft. Meine sieht gerade so aus:

Braune Tryall Beläge, mittel Flexung und minimal Bitum. 
Meine Felge ist eine NoWar in einem SL Rahmen. Fahre ohne Booster.
Auch nach einer miesen Landung macht meine noch zu. Was Du allerdings noch Kontrolieren solltest, ob Du Luft in der Bremse hast. Meine Echo zieht oft Luft. Da packt die Bremse noch, aber nicht unter Steigender Belastung. 

Kauf nicht die "Coust" Beläge von Jan. Die bin ich vorher Gefahren (auf Alu)---> Mies. 
An der Technik feilen ist immer eine gute Idee. Da kann man einiges sparen, egal ob Material, Gewicht oder (Betriebs-)Kosten.


----------



## Sherco (12. September 2012)

Ich hatte noch keine weichen Beläge, die auf geflexter Felge gut gehalten haben. Mit den Heatsinks machst du wirklich nichts falsch. Die Coust vom Jan sind *******, dann lieber die Originalen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. September 2012)

Also wenn's hilft, meine Heatsinks im Alubacking halten auch super auf angeflexter Felge.


----------



## family-biker (12. September 2012)

teer wäre eine lösung,zumindest wenns trocken ist,mache ich immer,wenn die flexung gegen null geht,um zeit zu schinden...


----------



## digg (12. September 2012)

Seltsam, ich hab hier erst zweimal was von Teer bzw. "Bitum" gelesen.

Ich bin seit Februar dabei zu versuchen, etwas auf dem Hopserad hin zu bekommen.
Mir wurde ganz am Anfang von einem erfahrenen Trialer nahe gelegt, immer etwas von dem schwarzen, klebrigen Zeugs auf die Felge zu schmieren.

Macht ihr das nicht alle?


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. September 2012)

Ich fahre regelmäßig und dazu gehört für mich auch die regelmäßige Wartung des Rads (also auch immer vernünftig geflext zu haben).. Ich hatte bisher nie das Bedürfnis mir klebriges Zeug auf meine Fahrradteile zu schmieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digg (12. September 2012)

ok, dann ist es wohl doch die Technik.

Deine oder die des Rades?


----------



## trialelmi (12. September 2012)

Also ich nutze seid 1994 Bitumen und habe auch die Felgen mittlerweile angeflext, aber ich brauche den Sound und zudem wird die Bremse noch schärfer.


----------



## Merlin06 (12. September 2012)

Hi, ja Fahrtechnik ist mit sicherheit noch verbesserungsfähig  

Aber da die Bremse durch rutscht wenn ich mit dem Rad schon auf dem Hindernis bin und nur das Hinterrad noch nicht komplett oben ist. Und
ich hab ich schon leute auf schrägen mit dem Bike nur auf dem Hinterrad landen und stehen sehen ohne das da was rutscht.

Denke ich werde ich bei gelegenheit mal andere Beläge probrieren.
Und natürlich an der Technik feilen

Bitum hab ich mal probriert, die Bremse packt bei trockenheit wirklich besser.

Aber was macht Ihr bei feuchtigkeit? Schon der Morgentau von Gras macht meine Bremswirkung zu nichte.

Gruß Jens


----------



## duro e (14. September 2012)

also eigentlich kann man jede bremse dazu kriegen das sie etwas bremst , ich habe für mich auch die feststellung gemacht , das man alu backings und brake booster nicht kombinieren solle sondern wenn nur eins nutzen sollte.

der vorteil bei plastik backings liegt sicherlich darin, das sie sich besser anpassen , anderer seits ist der druckpunkt nicht so ganz definiert wie bei alu backings.

mein  setup sieht grad so aus :
echo sl 26er 
kein booster
zhi halteschellen mit plastik ring drin 
trialtech double wall felge
tnn be-green beläge
sehr sehr scharfe aber super feine flexung  

hält super gut , aber klar , wenn ich mit meinen 90 kg schon wieder halb unten bin , dann hör ich auch ab und an nen murks von meiner bremse , 1-2mm rutscht sie dann vllt kurz , aber mehr auch nicht. 
von teer bzw bitumen rate ich ab , es bringt zwar schon etwas , aber es ist keineswegs besser als eine ordentlich geflexte felge mit guter einstellung. grad bei bitumen gibts auch dicke unterschiede von der qualität , hab teils welches gehabt , das hat kaum was gebracht , hat nur gequitscht und war  bei nässe am rutschen.
hab dann mal hochwertiges bekommen , das war auch richtig schön hart , bröckelig und hochglänzend. das hab ich ganz leicht draufgemacht , hat etwas gebracht und bei nässe gings auch noch gut.

welches problem ich grade hab ist , das meine felgenflanken schräg sind , dadurch muss ich die kolben extrem schräg stellen und das is alles nicht so optimal. werd bald endlich die neue felge einspeichen , da sind die flanken nicht schräg. hoffe mir dadurch auch mehr bremsperformance.

zum thema haltbarkeit der flexung :
generell fahre ich jeden tag meine runden , mal ein bisschen , aber öfters auch mehrere stunden. 
meine flexung macht locker 2 monate mit , bis ich so langsam das gefühl bekomm der biss geht verloren.
aber ich fahre halt eine sehr feine flexung , manche nehmen ja ne topfscheibe und zerfetzten sich die flanken so extrem das da fast schon krater drin sind,
denke das ist aber purer schwachsinn , da die auflagefläche ja entscheident ist , und die flexung fährt man ja sowieso nur wegen nässe oder schmutz , und da tuts ne feine genau so wie eine grobe , nur das ich meine felge sicherlich länger behalten kann


----------



## Merlin06 (16. September 2012)

Hallo, 
vorgestern habe ich nochmal die Beläge ausgebaut und Plan geschliffen dann eingestellt und etwas eingerollt / eingebremst. Mit minimal Bitum zieht die Bremse jetzt ganz gut bis super, rutschen bei gleichen Bedingungen wie oben beschrieben ist quasi weg (max. 1cm). 
Was auch gleich der Fahrtechnik weiter geholfen hat, da man auf dem Hinterrad nicht so den bammel hat das es zb. nach Pedal Kick´s durchrutscht

Ich denke aber neue Beläge schaden nicht.

Gruß Jens


----------

